# Temp to rest a brisket before slicing?



## baberuth100 (Mar 26, 2009)

What temp do you slice your brisket at? It seems slicing it at higher temps drys out the surface. It did rest in foil for about an hour and was probably around 160 internal temp. After I ate and went back for thirds the slices seemed to be moister. Is this my imagination? 

Got me thinking about what temps to let it rest to before slicing. I usually let it go to 195-200 and rest in foil for an hour or so.


----------



## bassman (Mar 26, 2009)

I take my briskets to 192 degrees according to my remote thermometer.  I don't know why 192, it just always seems to work out.  At that point, I wrap it in old towels and let it rest in the cooler for at least one hour, preferably two or three if I have time.  That lets the juice re-absorb into the meat and it's always juicy.


----------



## pignit (Mar 26, 2009)

*It's really all according to how hungry I am!*
*





*
*Anywhere from a few hours to a few minutes!*


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like to take my brisket to at least 200.  Let it rest until it is cool enough to handle.  This will take a few hours with a full brisket.  Not only have the juices redistributed but the meat firms up enough to make clean slices.  I like brisket to be easy to eat so always go past 190


----------



## reddog (Mar 27, 2009)

I would do what the bassman said to do, this allow all the juices to suck back in, if you can stand it.


----------



## crockadale (Mar 28, 2009)

What everybody else said…just to add. I find that usually somewhere between 190 and 200 if you do the probe test (when the probe will slide into the brisket with little or no resistance) and then rest wrapped for at least two hours the flat will be very tender and the point will pull nicely.


----------

